# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  V/v Tăng số lượng hiển thị bài viết mới nhất

## ga_cnc

Kính chào các Min, Mod của Diễn đàn CNCproVN.com
Như tiêu đề, hiện tại số lượng bài viết mới được hiển thị là 15, riêng cá nhân tôi (và tôi nghĩ cũng có nhiều trường hợp giống tôi) thường online vào buổi tối nên gặp phải tình trạng bị trôi bài viết, nó giống như việc xem một bộ phim nhiều tập hấp dẫn mà bị lủng vài tập vậy, một cảm giác rất là tiếc nuối, vì vậy nếu các Min, Mod có cách nào đó tăng số lượng hiển thị bài viết lên thì quá là tuyệt vời.
Túm lại, xin chúc các Min, Mod luôn luôn tươi, trẻ, khỏe, đẹp, chúc Diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển và là sân chơi lành mạnh của cả 3 miền Nam Trung Bắc. Xin chào thân ái và quyết thắng

----------

Nguyễn Toàn, ppgas, thucongmynghe79, Tuanlm

----------


## thucongmynghe79

em thì cứ nhảy vào lôi lên, hic,

----------


## ga_cnc

> em thì cứ nhảy vào lôi lên, hic,


 :Big Grin:  Nguyên nhân chính là do diễn dàn càng ngày càng phát triển nên số lượng bài viết cũng tăng đó bác,

----------


## CKD

Cái này em nghĩ để bao nhiêu đó thì BQT đã có lý do riêng.. có thể để ít quá thì không hiển thị đủ, để nhiều quá thì chiếm quá nhiều trên trang.
Em thì thấy vậy là hơi dài.., mai mốt mà diễn đàn cho đặt banner nữa thì không thấy phần bên dưới đâu luôn  :Big Grin: .

Để có thể xem được bài viết mới mà mình chưa đọc.. bác nhìn bên góc trái, phía trên. Ngay bên dưới logo có "*New Post*". Bác click vào đó nó sẽ liệt kê những bài viết mà bác chưa xem qua. Cứ thế bác click vào bài viết là đọc được ngay.. không cần phải nhảy vào đâu lôi ra cả ạ.
Gần đây em cũng bận quá.. nên phải chui vào đây mới.. tìm được bài nào mình chưa kịp xem  :Wink: .

----------

ga_cnc, im_atntc, Nguyễn Toàn, thucongmynghe79

----------


## ga_cnc

oh yeah, bác CKD hay quá ta, em chỉ cần có vậy, cái chữ nó nhỏ quá em không để ý tới  :Wink:

----------


## Khoa C3

Xưa nay em vẫn dùng Quick links -> Today's posts.

----------


## solero

Tiện thể nhờ Admin tăng số lượng post trong 1 trang lên tầm 15-20 vì hiện tại có 10 post 1 trang, các cụ ấy vào chém 1 tí đã lên tới mấy trang. Chuyển trang mỏi hết cả tay.

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!
Với sự góp ý của các bạn, diễn đàn đã được config để có thể:
- Hiệu chỉnh giao diện để có thể thể hiện được nhiều nội dung hơn.
- Hiện 20 bài viết mới nhất.
- Hiện 20 bài viết/trang.

Chúc các bạn vui!

----------

ga_cnc, Nam CNC, ppgas, solero, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

Cám ơn bác Éc , nhờ bác mấy bài đang bán hàng của em nó đứng được lâu lâu 1 xíu hehehe

----------

